# A good brine mixture and mop for chicken?



## bigboy (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm giving my first go round with smoking a chicken tomorrow and I was looking for a good brine mixture and curious what some use as a mop, or even if you do for that matter. 

I'm completely new to brining and I was planning on adding the Kosher salt and sugar but I wasnt sure what else (if anything) to add after that. I don't want to overkill the chicken but I was curious as to how much other ingredients some added. 

As far as a mop goes how often is something like this done? I've only smoked ribs so far and i've just been using an apple cider vinager and apple cider mix.  Is this something I could still use? If so how often? And how often would you mop the chicken with anything else?

I'm using a Brinkmann smoke n pit charcoal side smoker if that helps

Thanks!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 23, 2010)

The Slaughter house recipes by Travcom are really good give them a try. 

Slaughterhouse* Poultry Brine By Tip Piper of Hillbilly Vittles*
*1 ½ Gal Water*
*½ C Salt - Kosher*
*½ C Dark Brown Sugar*
*2 tsp Garlic Powder*
*2 tsp Onion Powder*
*2 tsp Cajun Spice (Louisiana Cajun Seasoning)*
*2 tsp Celery Seed*

*Slaughterhouse Poultry Injection*
*½ Pkg Good Seasons Italian Dressing*
*2 tsp Garlic Powder*
*2 tsp Celery Seed*
*2 TBS melted Butter (non salted)*
*2 C Apple Cider*


*Slaughterhouse Spritz (Good fer everthin!)*
*8 oz Apple Cider*
*6 oz Water*
*4 oz Whiskey*
*2 oz Cider Vinegar*
__________________

*GOSM 3405BGW*-*Hillbilly Drum Smoker *


----------



## bigboy (Apr 23, 2010)

That sounds incredible, thanks!!

Does the spritz take the place of the mopping?  Also, with the brining is that all cold water?  I have read some that say you should boil half the water. 

Thanks again!


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep the spritz is basically a mop but you just spray it on. Yea just cold water for the ingredients.


----------



## bigboy (Apr 23, 2010)

How often do you apply this?  Every hour? Or for the last 30 minutes of the cook like you would ribs? 

Thanks again!


----------



## bigboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Little help, anyone?


----------



## hannibal (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump...


Good question. I'd like to find out too.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm also with Rbranstner for tip's brine recipe is really that good. It's the only brine I use on my poutry.


----------



## bigboy (May 20, 2010)

Can anyone advise on approximatly how often to mop the chicken?  Last time I smoked then I did this every hour and the skin was somewhat rubbery like a rotisserie chicken would be. 

Thanks!


----------



## dennisdocb (May 20, 2010)

Spritz every hour...the only way to get a crispy skin is to bump the heat up.

I usually throw mine on a hot grill for a few minutes when I pull it from the smoker.


----------



## bigboy (May 20, 2010)

How high and long would you bump the temp to?  Last time I cooked them for roughly 4 hours at about 225. Would you then just pop them on the grill and if so, about how long?  Sorry for all the questions I'm a bit new and there seems to be a lot it gray areas with chickens. 

Thanks!


----------



## mythmaster (May 20, 2010)

I haven't tried Tip's Slaughterhouse recipe (I will, though), but I have used the following brine on chicken breasts, and it was awesome:

"The following is a tried and tested chicken brine recipe.

        1 gallon water

        3/4 cup kosher salt

        2/3 cup sugar

        3/4 cup soy sauce

        1 teaspoon each of dried tarragon, thyme, black pepper

        1/4 cup olive oil

    Start by boiling the water and then adding the salt and sugar, so that it will dissolve easier. Then add the spices to the hot liquid so that the flavors are extracted. Cool the brine solution.

    Place the brine solution into a non-reactive container and immerse the chicken in the brine, weighting it down if necessary. (Use a heavy plate or a brick inside a ziploc bag as a weight). Place the container into the refrigerator and leave for 10 hours. You can also brine the chicken in an ice chest, by pouring the brine solution into the ice chest, immersing the chicken and weighting down. (Use ziploc bags filled with ice cubes, or "blue ice" to keep the brining solution cool during the brining process.

    Upon completion of the brining time remove the chicken from the brine and wash twice for at least 30 seconds in fresh water. Dry the chicken with paper towels.

A few things that you need to be remember when brining:

   1. Make sure your brine does not contain too much salt. The salty flavor of a brine is typically offset by using some kind of sweetening agent such as sugar, honey, maple syrup etc.
   2. Do not leave the chicken in the brine for too long or you will end up with a very mushy and salty end product.
   3. Make sure you wash the chicken in fresh water for 30 seconds, at least twice after you remove it from the brine.
   4. Be careful about using acidic products in your brines as these will begin to ‘cook’ the meat and result in a mushy end product.
   5. Brining must take place at temperatures of 40 degrees or below. Only place your chicken into the brining solution once it is cold. You can cool the brining solution in the refrigerator or by using ziploc bags filled with ice cubes.
   6. Ensure that the brine solution completely covers the chicken during the brining process.

Some guidelines if you are not brining chicken halves are as follows:

    * Chicken Parts 1 ½ hours
    * Chicken Breasts 1 hour
    * Cornish Game Hens 2 hours"

Source


----------



## dennisdocb (May 20, 2010)

I get my grill up to around 500 and just put it in and rotate about every minute for a total 4 or 5 minutes...kinda just depends on your grill..They are like smokers all are different...best advice is use your own judgement.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mythmaster (May 20, 2010)

You could put it in the oven under the broiler for a few minutes, too, to crisp the skin up.


----------



## smokingscooby (May 20, 2010)

I spatchcock my chickens when smoking them. I set the smoker at about 275' they usually take around three hrs or so. I spritz them about every half hr or so.I have always gotten crispy skin. I have never brined them, so can't help you there, but mine come out juicy and have people begging for more.

Good Luck!


----------



## dennisdocb (May 20, 2010)

Agreed...the reason I do mine on the grill is when I pull it from the smoker I just turn around and the grill is 2 feet away and then it's straight to the table to rest and eat...


----------



## fatback (May 20, 2010)

I have used it at thanksgiving for a deep fried turkey, and intend to try it on a smoked bird but haven't yet:

1 Quart and 1 cup buttermilk
1/8 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup rub
1/8 cup hot sauce
1/4 cup brown sugar
4 green onions chopped
6 cloves of garlic smashed
1 tbsp oregano
1 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 cup water


----------



## mythmaster (May 20, 2010)

That's cool if you have a gas grill, but if you have a charcoal one like me then it's hardly worth the effort to fire it up just so you can reverse-sear something.  Unless, of course, you already have it running and cooking something else.


----------



## hookup (May 20, 2010)

Did a splay cocked chicken last week - injected & brined in water, kosher salt and br sugar, then brushed with olive oil, vinegar, 1T of Memphis rub every 1/2 to 3/4 hour.  Came out great


----------



## mythmaster (May 20, 2010)

I like the buttermilk!  That sounds awesome, copypasta in full effect!  Saved as "bird marinade".


----------



## tank (May 20, 2010)

This is a great overview.  I have been thinking of smoking some chicken for the first time and might try this.  So quick question.  A whole chicken or half chicken you brine for 10hours.  Then chicken parts you only go 1-2 hours?  Does it matter how many pounds of parts you have or not really?  Just trying to find a starting point.  Thanks again for a great outline.


----------



## mythmaster (May 20, 2010)

Yes, I would go overnight (10 hours) for a whole of half chicken.  With parts (thighs, legs, wings, etc.) I would go 1.5 hours regardless of how many you have, and with breasts I would go 1 hour.  I've used it on breasts, and it was awesome!

This brine works *EXTREMELY* well, and makes for some tender and juicy chicken.  Tip's looks great, too, and I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## hannibal (May 20, 2010)

I am smoking some whole chickens as I am typing this. I hope they come out good. 

I brined the last poultry I made (some cornish hens) and it came out pretty good. This time I just injected the whole chickens (two 4.25# birds) with Vernors, then oiled them with a little EVOO and rubbed them with Jeff's Rub, followed by a spritzing of Vernors every hour.  I am also smoking a fatty on the rack above the birds so the dripping goodness kisses the birds on the way down. (QView waiting for the new format)

I am using Hickory and it is smelling real good. Damn... I need a snack now.


----------



## tank (May 21, 2010)

Thanks.  I will be trying it out here some time.  My little one loves chicken legs so I will have to make plenty.


----------

